# Exhaust hanger brackets



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Just installed shorty headers, car had cat back, resonator delete and h pipe when I purchased, my question is is there a exhaust hanger bracket after the mid pipes? seems that the connection at the headers supports most of the exhaust system. I have two sets of brackets, one at exhaust tips and one set before rear diff, am I missing a set of hangers?


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

If you have an '04 there was a hanger under the trans. If you have an '05/6, then no, nothing until the hangers by the diff.


----------

